# Local deer harvest down



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

http://www.zanesvilletimesrecorder.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20071127/UPDATES01/71127007


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

My guess is that the total numbers will be back to normal toward the end of the week.
Plus the extra weekend will push numbers beyond last year.

The deer don't know they are in season yet.
...


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

The overall numbers were predicted to be down this year. But yesterday's weather really put the opening day numbers down I imagine.



reel said:


> The deer don't know they are in season yet.
> ...


Ain't that the truth?!?!?! I heard less than 10 shots yesterday morning - not the usual popcorn popper sounds.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

sporty said:


> Ain't that the truth?!?!?! I heard less than 10 shots yesterday morning - not the usual popcorn popper sounds.


Usually on opening day I hear 100 shots before 8:00. I count them to pass the time. That includes anything regardless of how faint it is, not just the immediate area. Yesterday morning I think at 8:00 I had heard about 25. And none were close so I knew nobody was moving them around in my area.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

After yesterday, I think the numbers will be down for the week. The weather was terrible. There are a lot of people who hunt in our area and dad said that he hasn't heard much shooting. I can't get out until this weekend, but I hope there are still a lot of hunters to push the deer around.


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

I work in the sporting goods department in a local store and had A LOT of 15 dollar doe tags sold. Even a lot of out of state tags and license. I know it may sound strange but I think that me have hurt the gun season. I was talking to a guy form New York he said, after New York increased their bag limits their population went down. I just think it is strange when People are coming from New York, Pennsylvania, Illinois, West Virginia and other states to deer hunt.
I am a bow hunter son I am not dissing the archery season.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Muskie Man.
I don't get it.

The doe permits are only good in controlled hunt areas now ? ? ?

Antlerless Deer Permits may be used to tag ONLY antlerless deer taken during the archery season statewide between September 29 and November 25 with longbow or crossbow, in any of the Urban Units or at a Division of Wildlife Controlled Hunt. After November 25 the Antlerless Deer Permits are ONLY valid in an Urban Unit or at a Division of Wildlife Controlled Hunt.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

reel said:


> Muskie Man.
> I don't get it.
> 
> The doe permits are only good in controlled hunt areas now ? ? ?
> ...


I think he was saying that the antlerless tags were used to take a lot more does during the archery season and thus took away a lot of opportunity for gun season. That may be true in some areas but I don't think that the antlerless permits will affect the total harvest for the year much. I think most folks will take roughly the same number of deer either way.


----------

